
Show HN: Indie.vc for LatAm - dhandalanawaz
https://hackerbayventures.com
======
moeamaya
Love the idea, but the sites feels eerily similar to
[http://tiny.website/](http://tiny.website/). Might want develop a bit more of
your own investment brand.

~~~
ezekg
Looks like content was pulled directly from this site. Kind of sketchy, but I
really love the overall idea of investing in early stage startups. Would like
to see a section on who you are i.e. who is doing the investing, since money
is not the only thing which make investors valuable.

